# Metamucil and slimey poop



## MrTrader (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all,

I was curious if taking Metamucil can turn your poop sort of slimy/slippery at first? I had some of this happen about a week ago, thought it was 'mucus', went to doc (even showed them a gross pic I took on my phone), and they didn't seem concerned. They ran some blood tests on my to check for inflamation and some other stuff, but it all came back negative.

I haven't taken Metamucil for about week, until yesterday afternoon. I drank some, and went to bathroom this AM. I didn't notice any 'slime', but when I poked some of poo around/broke it up with a q-tip, it seemd all gooey and stuck together with this slimy substance. I am beginning to wonder if this is part of my body adjusting to the fiber intake/psyllium husk.

Anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well psyllium does kind make a somewhat slimey gel with water. (if you don't drink it right away you can see what kind of texture it makes by itself).


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I was taking a lot of metamucil, half of my poops would just be long strands of this clear stuff which resembled mucus. Stopped taking the metamucil and it went away.


----------



## NCK (Nov 3, 2012)

Just a thought. I mix my metamucil with an apple sauce. This helps the fibre bind to the free water in my colon to stop my diarrhea/constipation. I don't noticed any slime in my stool. That might help keep the slime down.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

apple sauce? how did you come up with that idea?


----------

